# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  जापान में 9.0 (रिक्टर पैमाना) तीव्रता का भूकम्प

## guruji

* रेल-मोबाइल सेवा ठप्प*


भारतीय समय अनुसार लगभग सवा ग्यारह बजे जापान  के उत्तर-पूर्वी तट पर 8.8 तीव्रता के भूकंप के झटके आए जिससे टोक्यो में  कुछ देर तक मकान हिलते रहे। भूकंप के बाद सुनामी की चेतावनी जारी की गई है।

समाचार एजेंसी डीपीए के मुताबिक पूर्वोत्तर जापान में शुक्रवार की दोपहर इस  भूकम्प के बाद सुनामी लहरें उठ रही हैं। इस भूकम्प ने टोक्यो को हिलाकर रख दिया है और कई स्थानों पर आग लग गई है।

भूकंप का केंद्र सेंदई से 130 किलोमीटर दूर पूर्व में और टोक्यो से 373  किलोमीटर दूर पूर्वोत्तर में था। जमीन में 24.4 किलोमीटर की गहराई पर यह केंद्र था।

टोक्यो में बड़ी संख्या में भवन हिलने लगे और सुरक्षा के लिए लोग सड़कों पर  निकल आए। टीवी फुटेज में दिखाया गया है कि एक बड़े भवन में आग लगी हुई है  और टोक्यो के ओदैबा जिले में घरों से धुआं निकल रहा है।

राष्ट्रीय प्रसारक एनएचके के फुटेज में दिखाया गया है कि सेनडई स्थित उनके  कार्यालय में कर्मचारी लुढ़क रहे हैं और किताब एवं अखबार मेजों से टकरा रहे  हैं।

पुलिस और तटरक्षक बल के अधिकारियों ने कहा कि वे भूकंप से संभावित नुकसान  का आकलन कर रहे हैं। हाल के दिनों में इस इलाके में कई भूकंप आए जिसमें  बुधवार को आया 7.3 की तीव्रता का भूकंप भी शामिल है।

----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji

:clock::clock::clock:

----------


## Rated R

दोस्तों ये एक ब्रेकिंग न्यूज़ है जो मैं इस फोरम के जरिये आप तक पंहुचा रहा हूँ.....

----------


## Rated R

जापान के उत्तर-पूर्वी तट पर शुक्रवार को 8.9 की तीव्रता का भूकंप आने के साथ-साथ वहां करीब 32 फुट ऊंची सुनामी के कारण काफी क्षति हुई है। भूकंप के केंद्र के पास समुद्री तट पर आये सुनामी में कई मकान बह गये। टोक्यो से लोगों के घायल होने की भी खबरें है। कई अन्य देशों में भूकंप की आशंका जताई जा रही है।



टीवी फुटेज में दिखाया गया है कि जापान के तट के पास विभिन्न स्थानों पर सुनामी से काफी क्षति हुई है और पानी में दर्जनों कारें, नाव और यहां तक कि मकान भी बह गये। सरकारी मीडिया एनएचके के फुटेज के मुताबिक सुनामी में एक बड़ा पोत बह गया। अधिकारी भूकंप के कारण हुई क्षति के अलावा घायलों और मृतकों की संख्या का पता लगा रहे हैं, लेकिन फिलहाल उनके पास विस्तृत जानकारी नहीं है।

अमेरिकी भूगर्भ सर्वे ने भूकंप की तीव्रता 8.9 बताई जबकि जापान के मौसम विज्ञान विभाग ने इसे 7.9 मापा। मौसम विज्ञान विभाग ने जापान के पूरे प्रशांत महासागर के तट के लिए सुनामी की चेतावनी जारी की है। एनएचके ने चेतावनी दी कि तट के नजदीक रहने वाले लोग सुरक्षित इलाकों की ओर चले जाएं।
हवाई में पैसिफिक सुनामी वार्निंग सेंटर ने कहा कि जापान, रूस, मार्कस आईलैंड और उत्तरी मारियाना के लिए सुनामी की चेतावनी जारी की गयी है। गुआम, ताईवान, फिलिपिंस, इंडोनेशिया और अमेरिकी राज्य हवाई को सुनामी पर नजर रखने को कहा गया है।

मौसम विभाग ने कहा कि पूर्वी तट से करीब 125 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर दस किलोमीटर की गहराई में रात दो बजकर 56 मिनट पर भूकंप के झटके आये। यह इलाका तोक्यो से 380 किलोमीटर उत्तर-पूर्व में है। तोक्यो में बड़ी संख्या में भवन हिलने लगे और सुरक्षा के लिए लोग सड़कों पर निकल आये। टीवी फुटेज में दिखाया गया है कि एक बड़े भवन में आग लगी हुई है और तोक्यो के ओदैबा जिले में घरों से धुआं निकल रहा है।

राष्ट्रीय प्रसारक एनएचके के फुटेज में दिखाया गया है कि सेनडई स्थित उनके कार्यालय में कर्मचारी लुढ़क रहे हैं और किताब एवं अखबार मेजों से टकरा रहे हैं। मध्य टोक्यो में रेलगाड़ियों को रोक दिया गया। एनएचके ने कहा कि तोक्यो में एक बड़े हॉल कुदान कैकान की छत ढह गयी जिसमें कई लोग घायल हो गये। भूकंप आने के आधे घंटे बाद भी टोक्यो में बड़े भवन हिलते रहे और मोबाइल नेटवर्क ने काम करना बंद कर दिया।

तटरक्षक बल के अधिकारी योसुके ओ ने कहा कि जापान के तटरक्षक बल ने कार्यबल का गठन किया है और अधिकारी आपात स्थितियों के लिए तैयार हैं। उन्होंने कहा कि हम जल्द क्षति का आकलन करेंगे क्योंकि भूकंप काफी तगड़ा था।

----------


## Rated R

कुछ और जानकारियाँ...
 1895 के बाद का सबसे ज्यादा तीव्रता का भूकंप
- कई इमारतों में आग लगी
- उत्तर पूर्वी जापान में 32 फुट ऊंची लहरें उठ सकती हैं
- जापान, रूस, इंडोनेशिया, ताईवान, हवाई में सुनामी की चेतावनी
- एयरपोर्ट बंद किए गए
- 40 लाख इमारतों में बिजली गुल
- सुनामी से भारत को कोई खतरा नहीं

----------


## Rated R

वैसे वैज्ञानिको ने ऐसी घटना होने की आशंका पहले ही जता दी थी.......

पढ़िए ::

वैज्ञनिको  ने १९ मार्च को सुपर मून होने की आशंका को बता दिया था.....
सुपर मून हमेशा अपने साथ भयानक प्राकृतिक आपदाएं लेकर आता है.
कहा जाता है की इंडोनेसिया में २००४ में आये सुनामी के लीचे भी इसी का हाथ था.........

अभी तक सुपर मून की घटना और में हो चुकी है.जिसमे हर बार मनुष्यों और पशुओ की जान गयी है.......

----------


## Rated R

सुपर मून और आपदाएं ...

1938        इंग्लैंड में भयंकर तूफ़ान 
1955        हंटर वैली  में बाढ़
1974        ऑस्ट्रेलिया के ही डार्विन में तूफ़ान
               शहर डूबा
2005        अमेरिका में समुद्री तूफ़ान ने तबाही मचाई.........

----------


## Rated R

सुपर मून होता क्या है?

जब चन्द्रमा पृथ्वी के सबसे निकटम बिंदु पर आ जाती है,तो कहा जाता है की उस समय काफी भयानक आपदाएं आती है...
इसी को सुपर मून कहते है............

----------


## Rated R

लेकिन वैज्ञानिक अभी भी सुनिश्चित नहीं कर पाए है की ये घटना सुपर मून के कारण ही हुई है या ये एक प्राकृतिक आपदा है,..........

नोट:::::::::      उपयुक्त लिखी सारी चीजें ( पहली प्रविष्टि को छोड़कर मैंने ही लिखी है,तो कॉपी पेस्ट का इलज़ाम मत लगाईयेगा .......

----------


## Rated R

आप लोगों  ने इस न्यूज़ को टी.वी पर जरूर देखा होगा और अगर नहीं देखा है तो जरूर देखे.......

----------


## Rated R

सुपर मून

----------


## Rated R

ये देखिये विडियो.....

----------


## Rated R

रिक्टर स्केल पर इसकी  तीव्रता 8.9 आंकी गयी  है.......

----------


## Rated R

जापान में शुक्रवार दोपहर को रिक्टर स्केल पर 8.8 तीव्रता के भूकंप के बाद सुनामी की ऊंची लहरें। 1895 के बाद सबसे बड़े भूकंप ने भरी तबाही मचाई है।

----------


## Rated R

राहत को बात.......

भारत को इससे कोई खतरा नहीं है पर जापान हमारा बरसों से अच्छा साथी रहा है......


हमें जापानियों के लिए दुआ मंगनी चाहिए..ताकि वे सही सलामत रहे

----------


## Rated R

अन्य देशो पर असर.......

जापान में आए भयंकर भूकंप के बाद रूस, इंडोनेशिया, न्यूजीलैंड, ताइवान, फिलिपींस, पापुआ न्यू गुइनिया, ग्वाटेमाला, पनामा, चिली, होंडूरस, इक्वैडोर, कोलंबिया और पेरू समेत आसपास के कई देशों में अलर्ट जारी किया गया है। इन देशों में भी भूकंप की आशंका है।

यह भूकंप 140 सालों में सबसे बड़ा भूकंप है जिससे लगभग दस मीटर ऊंची सूनामी आई जिसने आसपास के क्षेत्रों को तबाह कर दिया।

----------


## Rated R

सुपर मून की आशंका

----------


## Rated R

फिलीपींस में सुनामी की चेतावनी जारी 
जापान में शुक्रवार को आए 8.8 तीव्रता के भूकम्प के बाद फिलीपींस ने देश के पूर्वी तट के 19 प्रांतों में सुनामी की चेतावनी जारी की है।

समाचार एजेंसी डीपीए के मुताबिक ‘फिलीपींस इंस्टीट्यूट ऑफ वॉल्कैनोलॉजी एंड सेस्मोलॉजी’ ने कहा है कि जिन प्रांतों में चेतावनी जारी की गई हैं, वहां के लोगों को बढ़ते जलस्तर पर नजर रखनी चाहिए।

इंस्टीट्यूट के निदेशक रीनैटो सोलिडम के मुताबिक, अब तक लोगों से कोई भी इलाके खाली कराने के आदेश जारी नहीं किए गए हैं।

उन्होंने कहा कि इन इलाकों में रहने वाले समुदायों को स्थिति पर नजर रखनी चाहिए और अतिरिक्त सूचना का इंतजार करना चाहिए। उन्हें वे इलाके खाली करने के लिए कहा जा सकता है।

----------


## Rated R

अन्य वेबसाइटों ने भी सुपर मून की आशंका जता दी थी....... 
उदहारण के लिए ये फोटो लगा रहे है............

----------


## Rated R

टी.वी की एक कवरेज़......

----------


## MISS SUNNY

*काफी जानकारी वाली खबर है* 
*सूत्र अच्छा है* 
*पर जिन पर बिता उनके लिए काफी दुःख है*

----------


## Rated R

> *काफी जानकारी वाली खबर है* 
> *सूत्र अच्छा है* 
> *पर जिन पर बिता उनके लिए काफी दुःख है*


आमीन ..........

----------


## bhavna singh

माननीय गुरु जी इस विषय पर एक सूत्र पहले ही बन चुका है 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3054

----------


## Rated R

कुछ ब्रेकिंग  अपडेटस   ::::::

वैज्ञानिको के अनुसार अगर सुनामी की लहरें  इसी रफ़्तार से चलती रही तो :::

हवाई                     में सुनामी शाम के 6 बजे तक पहुच जाएगी.......
इंडोनेसिया                में सुनामी शाम के 7:30 बजे तक पहुच जाएगी......
न्यू-ज़ीलैण्ड              में सुनामी रात के  10:50  बजे तक पहुच जाएगी......
ऑस्ट्रेलिया               में सुनामी रात के  11:15  बजे तक पहुच जाएगी......

----------


## Rated R

जापान में परमाणु एमरजेंसी घोषित कर दिया है.......

और जापान के कई तेल के कारखानों में आग लग जाने से मुश्किलें और बढ़ गयी है.........

----------


## hamraaz

अच्छा है कभी अच्छा

----------


## kajal pandey

गुरु जी जापान मे जो तबाही हुई है उन खबरों को पर कर बहुत dukh हुआ

----------


## kajal pandey

> कुछ ब्रेकिंग  अपडेटस   ::::::
> 
> वैज्ञानिको के अनुसार अगर सुनामी की लहरें  इसी रफ़्तार से चलती रही तो :::
> 
> हवाई                     में सुनामी शाम के 6 बजे तक पहुच जाएगी.......
> इंडोनेसिया                में सुनामी शाम के 7:30 बजे तक पहुच जाएगी......
> न्यू-ज़ीलैण्ड              में सुनामी रात के  10:50  बजे तक पहुच जाएगी......
> ऑस्ट्रेलिया               में सुनामी रात के  11:15  बजे तक पहुच जाएगी......


ऐसा bilkul nahi hoga ki sunami aanya deso को nuksan pahuchhayegi lekin जापान मे जो हुआ ussey lekar दुःख है

----------


## kajal pandey

भगवान करे की सुनामी आगे न bharey

----------


## guruji

> अच्छा है कभी अच्छा


अच्छा क्या है?

----------


## guruji

चीन के इंजियांग शहर में  5.4  तीव्रता के भूकंप ने 25 लोगों की जान ले ली और 250 से ज्यादा घायल हो  गए.

----------


## draculla

सुनामी से प्रभावित लोगो मेरी से सहानभूति और मरने वालो को श्रधांजलि/

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रकृति के कोप से होने वाली त्रासदी , जन मानस की हानि , धरती की  विडम्बना ....सब कुछ ऐसा प्रतीत होता है की चाहे जितने यंत्र बना ले मानव  ..पर सबकी डोर उस सर्वोपरि अकाल पुरख( परमात्मा) के हाथ है..प्रभु इस संकट  के भोगी जन मानस को ये कष्ट से उभरने के शक्ति प्रदान करें..
*

----------


## raj_ganvir

Pls do pray for Japan ..... Affected by a huge Earth Quake followed by Tsunami....
Oil is flowin in d water so fire is also spreadin...!!!
Pls Pray ..... **** God Help Them ****

----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji

जापान से कुछ चित्र

----------


## smsboy

*टोक्यो।। पूर्वोत्तर जापान में 8.9 की तीव्रता वाले जबर्दस्त भूकंप के बाद सूनामी के चलते काफी नुकसान हुआ है। भूकंप के चलते जहां कई मकानों में आग लग गई , वही सूनामी की लहरें तटीय इलाकों में कई मकानों , कारों और पोतों को अपने साथ बहा कर ले गईं। सैकड़ो लोगों के मारे जाने की आशंका बताई जा रही है। फिलिपींस , इंडोनेशिया और रूस समेत 10 देशों में सूनामी की चेतावनी जारी की गई है। भारत सरकार ने कहा कि उसके तटीय इलाकों में कोई खतरा नहीं है। इस बीच खबर है कि भूकंप के चलते जापान के एक न्यूक्लियर रिऐक्टर में भी आग लग गई है। 100 यात्रियों वाले एक जहाज के बह जाने की भी खबर है*

----------


## smsboy

*बताया जा रहा है कि पिछले 11 5 सालों में जापान में यह सबसे शक्तिशाली भूकंप है। भूकंप के चलते सैकड़ों लोगों के मरने की बात कही गई है। हालांकि औपचारिक तौर पर निश्चित संख्या अबी नहीं बताई गई है। आपदा की घड़ी में आंकड़े जमा करने के लिए जिम्मेदार नैशनल पॉलिसी एजेंसी का कहना है कि पूरे देशभर में हताहत हुए लोगों की संख्या उसके पास अभी नहीं है। अधिकारी ने कहा कि त्रासदी इतनी बड़ी है और आंकड़े जुटाने में काफी समय लगेंगे। लेकिन कहा जा रहा है कि मृतकों की संख्या सैकड़ों में हो सकती है। इसके अलावा 100 यात्रियों वाले एक जहाज के बह जाने की खबर भी मिली है। हालांकि आधिकारिक तौर पर इस खबर की भी पुष्टि नहीं हो सकी है। 
*

----------


## smsboy

*भूकंप रात दो बजकर 46 मिनट पर आया , जिसके बाद कई तगड़े झटके आए। अमेरिकी भूगर्भ सर्वे ने भूकंप की तीव्रता 8.9 बताई , जबकि जापान के मौसम विज्ञान विभाग ने इसे 7.9 मापा। भूकंप के बाद मौसम विज्ञान विभाग ने जापान के पूरे प्रशांत महासागर के तट के लिए सूनामी की चेतावनी जारी की। सरकारी मीडिया एनएचके ने चेतावनी दी कि तट के नजदीक रहने वाले लोग सुरक्षित इलाकों की ओर चले जाएं। हवाई में पैसिफिक सूनामी वॉर्निंग सेंटर ने कहा कि जापान , रूस , मार्क्स आईलैंड और उत्तरी मारियाना के लिए सूनामी की चेतावनी जारी की गई है। गुआम , ताइवान , फिलिपींस , इंडोनेशिया और अमेरिकी राज्य हवाई को सुनामी पर नजर रखने को कहा गया है।*

----------


## smsboy

*मौसम विभाग ने कहा कि पूर्वी तट से करीब 125 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर 10 किलोमीटर की गहराई में भूकंप के झटके आए। यह इलाका टोक्यो से 380 किलोमीटर उत्तर - पूर्व में है। टोक्यो में बड़ी संख्या में इमारतें हिलने लगी और सुरक्षा के लिए लोग सड़कों पर निकल आए। टीवी फुटेज में दिखाया गया है कि एक बड़ी इमारत में आग लगी हुई है और ओदैबा जिले में घरों से धुंआ निकल रहा है। भूकंप आने के आधे घंटे बाद भी टोक्यो की बड़ी इमारतें हिलती रहीं और मोबाइल नेटवर्क ने काम करना बंद कर दिया।*

----------


## smsboy

*एनएचके के फुटेज में दिखाया गया है कि सेनडई स्थित उसके ऑफिस में कर्मचारी लुढ़क रहे हैं और किताब व अखबार मेजों से टकरा रहे हैं। सेंट्रल टोक्यो में रेलगाडि़यों को रोक दिया गया और लोग पटरियों के किनारे - किनारे चलते नजर आए। एनएचके ने कहा कि टोक्यो में एक बड़े हॉल कुदान कैकान की छत ढह गई , जिसमें कई लोग घायल हो गए। इस इलाके में पिछले कुछ समय में कई भूकंप आए , जिसमें बुधवार को आए 7.3 की तीव्रता वाला भूकंप भी शामिल*

----------


## smsboy

*भूकंप के केंद्र के पास समुदी तट पर आए सूनामी में कई मकान बह गए। टोक्यो से लोगों के घायल होने की भी खबर है। टीवी फुटेज में दिखाया गया है कि जापान के तटीय इलाकों में काफी क्षति हुई है और पानी में दर्जनों कारें , नाव और यहां तक कि मकान भी बह गए। एनएचके के फुटेज के मुताबिक सुनामी में एक बड़ा पोत बह गया। अधिकारी भूकंप के कारण हुई क्षति के अलावा घायलों और मृतकों की संख्या का पता लगा रहे हैं लेकिन फिलहाल उनके पास विस्तृत जानकारी नहीं है। 
*

----------


## smsboy

*जापानी प्रधानमंत्री ने शुरूआती बयान में कहा कि जापान की पांचो परमाणु इकाइयां अपने आप बंद हो गईं और कहीं रेडिएशन की कोई खबर या आशंका नहीं है। लेकिन, गैरसरकारी सूचनाओं के मुताबिक एक परमाणु इकाई में आग लगने की खबर है। उत्तर पूर्वी जापान की एक यूटिलिटी कंपनी ने सूचना दी है कि एक न्यूक्लिअर पावर प्लांट की एक टरबाइन बिल्डिंग में आग लगी है। आग पर काबू पाने की कोशिशें सफल नहीं हो पा रही हैं।
*

----------


## smsboy

:Globe:  :Globe:  :Globe:  :Globe:

----------


## smsboy

*भूकंप की वजह से कई इमारतों और ऑफिसों में आग लग गई।*

----------


## smsboy

*कई जगहों पर लगी आग इतनी भीषण है कि इसकी लपटें दूर से ही देखी जा सकती हैं।*

----------


## Munneraja

जापान में तबाही का मंजर है 
एक छोटे देश के लिए वापस खड़े होने में बहुत परेशानियाँ आएँगी 
लेकिन जिस प्रकार से परमाणु बम हादसे के बाद जापानियों ने जो जिजीविषा दिखाई और वापस से विश्व में अपने को स्थापित किया वो काबिले तारीफ है और इश्वर इस बार भी उनके स्थापना में मदद करे

----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji

*सुपरमून लेकर आया तबाही?*

जापान में आई कयामत का क्या चांद से कोई रिश्ता है। क्या सुपरमून इस बार भी  लेकर आया तबाही। वैज्ञानिकों का दावा है कि जब जब चांद धरती के करीब आ  जाता है तब तब धरती पर मच जाती है तबाही। आम तौर पर चांद धरती से तीन लाख  चौरासी हजार किमी की दूरी पर होता है लेकिन लूनर पेरिजी के दिन वह धरती के  सबसे करीब होता है। इस दिन इसकी दूरी होती है महज तीन लाख चौवनहजार पांच सौ  सात किमी। यानी आम दिनों से 29 हजार 8 सौ 96किमी कम। जानकारों का दावा है  कि सुपरमून हर बार तबाही लेकर ही आता है। 1938 में सुपरमून के दौरान  इंगलैंड में भयानक तूफान आया था। 1955 में हंटरवैली में बाढ़ आई थी। 1974  में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के डार्विन शहर में साइक्लोन ट्रेसी के साथ भयंकर बाढ़ आई  थी और 2005 में कैटरिना तूफान ने अमेरिका पर कहर बरपाया था। वहीं इससे चंद  हफ्ते पहले 26 दिसंबर 2004 को सुनामी ने इंडोनेशिया से लेकर श्रीलंका तक  भारी तबाही मचाई थी। वैसे वैज्ञानिक इस दावे पर कतई यकीन नहीं करते। वे ये  तो मानते हैं कि ज्वारभाटे का समंदर की लहरों से रिश्ता है लेकिन जहां तक  लूनर पेरिजी की बात है वह इसे महज एक आम खगोलिय घटना करार देते हैं जो हर  महीने होती है। 19 मार्च के सुपरमून के साथ खास बात बस इतनी ही है कि ये  पूर्णमाशी के साथ हो रही है जो अमूमन हर दो या तीन साल पर होती है।

----------


## guruji

भूकम्प के बाद जापान की एक सड़क

----------


## Rated R

परमाणु हादसे की आशंका, 3 हजार लोगों को हटाया गया

जापान में आए भीषण भूकंप के कारणवहां के परमाणु ऊर्जा संयंत्र में अचानक ऊर्जा की मात्रा बढ़ जाने से उसकीकूलिंग प्रणाली में खराबी आ गयी है। संयंत्र का एक बैकअपकूलिंग सिस्टम काम कर रहा है। इस खराबी के बाद सरकार ने पहली बारकिसी परमाणु संयंत्र पर अपातकाल लगाया है। सयंत्र के आसपास रहने वाले 3,000 लोगों को वहां से हटा लिया गया है।
लोगों को वहां से हटाने के कई घंटे बाद सरकार ने घोषणा की कि वहसंयंत्र से कुछ रेडियोएक्टिव वाष्प छोड़ेगा ताकि ब्यॉलर को पिघलने से बचायाजा सके।
मुख्य केबिनेट सचिव योकियो एडानो ने कहा कि संयंत्र से जो रेडियोएक्टिववाष्प छोड़ा जाएगा, उसमें रेडियोएक्टिव तत्व की मात्रा बहुत कम होगी इससेवातावरण और मानव स्वास्थ्य को कोई नुकसान नहीं पहुंचेगा। हम लोगों की सुरक्षा का दावा कर सकते हैं। एडानो ने कहा कि संयंत्र से रेडियोएक्टिव पदार्थ लीक नहीं हो रहा है।
संयंत्र को बंद करने के बावजूद संयंत्र काकोर गर्म है।

----------


## Rated R

मरने वालों की संख्या 1,000 पहुंची

उत्तर पूर्वी जापान में शुक्रवार कोआए 8.9 तीव्रता के भूकंप और इसके बाद समुद्र में उठी भयावह सुनामी लहरों सेहुई तबाही में 1,000 से ज्यादा लोग मारे गए हैं। शनिवार को जापान सरकार नेइस जान-माल के नुकसान का विस्तृत आकलन प्रस्तुत किया।विभिन्नसूचनाओं के मुताबिक करीब 1,000 लोग लापता हैं और कई लोग घायल हुए हैं।
बचावकर्मी ढ़ह गई इमारतों में जिंदा बचे लोगों को तलाशने का प्रयास कररहे हैं। जापान के सेल्फ डिफेंस फोर्सेज (एसडीएफ) के जवान बचाव कार्य मेंलगे हैं और राहत कार्य के लिए अन्य दल भेजे जा रहे हैं।
सरकार ने बचाव कार्य में 20,000 जवान, 190 विमान और 25 पोत तैनात किएहैं। एसडीएफ अमेरिकी सैन्य स्टेशन की मदद से 600 जापानी सैनिकों को अमेरिकीजहाजों से 250 वाहनों के परिवहन के लिए काम कर रहा है। हजारों घर गिर गएहै कई पुल क्षतिग्रस्त हुए हैं और बस व रेल सेवाएं बंद कर दी गई हैं। कईसड़कें बंद हैं और दूरसंचार सेवाएं ठप्प हैं।

टोक्यो के शहर नियोजन विशेषज्ञ मिनरोउ वेटेनावे ने कहा कि उत्तरी जापान में हुई तबाही सुमात्रा में दिसम्बर 2004 में हुई तबाही जैसी ही है। फुकुशिमा के मियामी सोमा में 1,800 घर तबाह हुए हैं और मदद केवल हेलीकॉप्टरों के जरिए ही पहुंच रही है।

----------


## Rated R

जापान के जलजले से देश की अर्थव्यवस्था तबाह

जापान में आए सदी के सबसे विनाशकारीभूकंप से मची तबाही ने देश की अर्थव्यवस्था के लिए बडा़ खतरा पैदा कर दियाहै। मंदी की मार से उबरने में जी-जान से जुटी जापानी अर्थव्यवस्था के लिएदेश के पूर्वोत्तर तटवर्ती क्षेत्र में आए 8.9 की तीव्रता वाले भूकंप औरइससे उठी सुनामी ने बडी़ चुनौती खडी़ कर दी है। 
भूकंप की खबरें आते हीजापान का निक्केई सूचकांक 3 प्रतिशत से ज्यादा नीचे फिसला और डालर केमुकाबले जापानी मुद्रा येन 0.3 प्रतिशत कमजोर हुई।
सरकार को आपात बजट की तैयारी करनी पडे़गी। खपत में भारीगिरावट आएगी जिससे देश का सकल घरेलू उत्पाद सूचकांक बुरी तरह प्रभावितहोगा।
टोक्यो के पूर्व में स्थित चीबा रिफाइनरी में आग लगने के बादयहां स्थित तीन बडी़ रिफाइनरियों में भी काम रोक दिया गया है।
हाम स्थिति ताप विद्युत संयंत्र में बिजली उत्पादन बंद कर दिया गया है।देश के कई बडे़ हवाई अड्डे भी बंद कर दिए गए हैं। राजधानी टोक्यो मोबाइलनेटवर्क आंशिक रूप से ठप पड़ गया है। भूकंप में कम से कम छह लोगों के मरनेकी खबर है।
भूकंप का केन्द्र होंसो के 81 मील पूर्व में 15.1 की गहराई में था।
पिछले वर्ष की आखिरी तिमाही में सिमटने के बाद जापान की अर्थव्यवस्थामें वर्ष 2011 की शुरुआत में निर्यात और औद्योगिक उत्पादन में वृद्धि कीबदौलत तेजी पकड़ने की उम्मीद जताई गई थी। लेकिन भूकंप ने इन सारी उम्मीदोंपर पानी फेर दिया है।

----------


## Rated R

न्यूजीलैंड पहुंचीं सुनामी लहरें

जापान में शुक्रवार को आए 8.9 रिक्टरतीव्रता के भूकंप से पैदा हुई सुनामी लहरें शनिवार को न्यूजीलैंड तट परपहुंच गईं। न्यूजीलैंड तक पहुंचने में इन लहरों की ऊंचाई केवल एक मीटर रहगई।
स्थानीय समाचार पत्र न्यूजीलैंड हेराल्ड के मुताबिक रक्षा अधिकारियों नेकहा कि चतहम द्वीप पर लहरों की ऊंचाई एक मीटर दर्ज की गई जबकि नार्थआइलैंड पर लहरों में केवल 70 सेंटीमीटर का बदलाव हुआ। लहरों से जानमाल कीकिसी हानि का कोई समाचार नहीं है।
आकलैंड के नागरिक रक्षा नियंत्रक क्लाइव मैनले ने कहा लहरों काउतार-चढ़ाव उम्मीद से ज्यादा समय तक जारी रह सकता है इसलिए लोगों से तटोंसे दूर रहने की अपील की गई है।

----------


## Rated R

आज जापान में हुए सुनामी को ध्यान में रहते हुए आज मेरे  भाई के स्कूल में एक मिनट का मौन रखा   गया था....... 

ये बात मेरे दिल को छू गयी..........

----------


## Rated R

वैज्ञानिको का मानना है की ये तबाही सुपर मून की नहीं है......

उनके मुताबिक सुपर मून १९ मार्च को आने वाला है........
और यह सिर्फ एक विक्राल प्राकृतिक आपदा है जिसे सुपर मून के साथ जोड़कर देखा जा रहा है ......

----------


## Rated R

मेरे घर में आने वाले अखबार  का जापान में आये  सुनामी को लेकर  बनाये कवर पेज का दृश्य

----------


## Rated R

जापान के भूकंप से फिर सिकुड़ा दिन 


जापान में आए जबदरस्त भूकंप से धरती इतनी हिली कि तेज घूमने लगी और इसके चलते दिन सामान्य से थोड़ा छोटा हो गया।



अमेरिकी अंतरिक्ष एजेंसी के भूभौतिकी (जियोग्राफिक) विज्ञानी रिचर्ड ग्रास ने गणना करने के बाद बताया कि पृथ्वी की अपने धुरी पर चक्कर लगाने की गति 1.6 माइक्रोसेकंड बढ़ गई। ऐसा शुक्रवार को 8.9 की तीव्रता का भूकंप का झटका आने के कारण हुआ। एक माइक्रोसेकंड सेकंड का दस लाखवां हिस्सा होता है।


पृथ्वी की चक्कर लगाने की गति पिछले वर्ष चिली में आये भूकंप के कारण गति में आयी बढ़ोतरी से थोड़ी अधिक है। लेकिन वर्ष 2004 में सुमात्रा के भूकंप से दिन 6.8 माइक्रोसेकंड छोटा हो गया था। जापान में शुक्रवार को आया भूकंप 1900 के बाद से आया पांचवां सबसे बड़ा भूकंप था।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*परम पिता परमेश्वर सबको यह प्रेरणा दे कि सभी सुनामी पीड़ितों की मदद करें !*

----------


## Rated R

जापान के परमाणु संयंत्र में विस्फोट, चार घायल

जापान में आए खौफनाक भूकंप के असर से 40 साल पुराने दायजी-1 परमाणु रिएक्टर में विस्फोट हुआ है। विस्फोट में दो लोगों के मारे जाने और चार लोगों के घायल होने की खबर है।

उधर, जापानी परमाणु अधिकारियों ने चेतावनी दी है कि शुक्रवार के भूकंप की चपेट में आए फुकुशिमा रिएक्टर संख्या़-एक का वह हिस्सा पिघल रहा है जहां परमाणु ईंधन रखा है।

जापानी परमाणु सुरक्षा कमीशन के हवाले से कहा गया है कि फुकुशिमा परमाणु संयंत्र के पास रेडियोएक्टिव सीजियम मिला है। उस इलाके में 24 घंटे पहले आए भूकंप में परमाणु संयंत्र के कूलिंग सिस्टम को क्षति पहुंची थी। इसके कारण सरकार को उसे ठीक करवाने से पहले वहां आपात घोषित कर आसपास 10 किलोमीटर के इलाके से 45,000 लोगों को हटाना पड़ा।

फुकुशिमा रिएक्टर संख्या-2 की कूलिंग प्रणाली में भी खराबी आने के कारण वहां से भी हजारों लोगों को हटाया गया है। शनिवार को वाष्पीकरण के कारण कूलिंग प्रणाली में पानी का स्तर कम होने के कारण रिएक्टर संख्या-1 की परमाणु ईंधन छड़ें हवा के संपर्क में आ गयी।

तोक्यो इलेक्ट्रिक पावर के ऑपरेटर का कहना है कि कूलिंग प्रणाली में पानी के स्तर में सुधार आ रहा है। टेप्को के प्रवक्ता ने बताया कि हमें लगता है कि रिएक्टर न तो पिघल रहा है और न ही उसमें दरार आयी हैं। हम पानी के स्तर को बढ़ाने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं।

सार्वजनिक प्रसारक एनएचके ने जापान के परमाणु एवं औद्योगिक सुरक्षा एजेंसी के हवाले से कहा कि हो सकता है यूरेनियम की छड़ें रखने के लिए बने धातु के ट्यूब पिघल गए होंगे।

उनके अनुसार तोक्यो विश्वविद्यालय के प्रोफेसर नोओटो सेकिमुरा का कहना है कि हो सकता है ईंधन का बहुत थोड़ा हिस्सा पिघला हो। रिएक्टर को बंद कर दिया गया है और उसे ठंडा करने की कोशिश की जा रही है। मैं लोगों से अपील करता हूं कि वे शांति से काम लें।

अपने परमाणु संयंत्रों को लेकर बढ़ रही अंतरराष्ट्रीय चिंता को देखते हुए जापान सरकार ने परमाणु अपातकाल घोषित कर दिया है। जापान में कल 8.9 तीव्रता का भूकंप आया था जो अभी तक का सबसे बड़ा भूकंप है।

सरकार का कहना है कि शुक्रवार को आए भूकंप के बाद परमाणु संयंत्र को तुरंत बंद कर दिया गया था। मगर उसकी कूलिंग प्रणाली खराब हो गयी।

रिएक्टर के बंद होने के बाद उसके तापमान को कम करने के लिए कूलिंग प्रणाली का काम करना बहुत जरूरी है। डर इस बात का है कि अगर रिएक्टर ठंडा नहीं हुआ तो परमाणु ईंधन की छड़ें बाहर निकल आएंगी और वातावरण में रेडियोएक्टिव तत्व फैल जाएंगे। इससे संयंत्र पिघल भी सकता है।

----------


## Rated R

परमाणु विस्फोट के मद्देनजर यूएस ने भेजा कूलेंट 

अमेरिका ने जबर्दस्त भूकंप के झटके के बाद आई सुनामी से बुरी तरह प्रभावित जापान के लिए हवाई और समुद्री मार्ग से मानवीय राहत सामग्री के साथ ही उसके परमाणु ऊर्जा संयंत्र के वास्ते कूलेंट भी भेजा है।

अमेरिका की विदेश मंत्री हिलेरी क्लिंटन ने शुक्रवार को कहा कि हमने कुछ समय पहले ही जापान के परिवहन में सहायता प्रदान करने के लिए अपनी वायुसेना भेजी है। इसके तहत ही जापानी परमाणु ऊर्जा संयंत्र के लिए शीतलक भेजा गया है।

जापानी प्रशासन ने कल देश में 8.9 की तीव्रता का भूकंप आने के बाद पूर्वोत्तर तटवर्ती क्षेत्र में दो परमाणु ऊर्जा संयंत्र स्थित पांच परमाणु रिएक्टरों में आपात स्थिति लागू कर दी है।

----------


## Rated R

गूगल का सहयोग ::::::

मशहूर सर्च इंजिन गूगल ने भी अपनी दरियादिली दिखाते हुए, जापान में आई सुनामी के पीड़ितो के लिए एक सुविधा जारी की है........


पढ़िए अखबार में छपी ये जानकारी.......



सोशल नेटवर्किंग  साइट्स  पर भी दिखा सुनामी का असर ::

----------


## Rated R

गूगल की  दरियादिली का एक और नमूना :::::

----------


## Rated R

एक और रियेक्टर में गड़बड़ीः ऑपरेटर 

भूकंप प्रभावित जापान के परमाणु संयंत्र के एक ऑपरेटर ने रविवार को कहा कि एक अन्य रियेक्टर का कूलिंग सिस्टम काम नहीं कर रहा है और इसमें विस्फोट होने का खतरा है।

टोक्यो इलेक्ट्रिक पावर (टेपको) के एक प्रवक्ता ने कहा कि फुकुशिमा के एक नंबर संयंत्र के तीसरे नंबर के रियेक्टर में कूलिंग वाटर का स्तर बनाये रखने की प्रणाली ने काम करना बंद कर दिया है।

उन्होंने कहा कि साढे़ पांच बजे सुबह तक पानी का निकलना बंद हो चुका था और अंदर में धीरे-धीरे दबाव बढ़ता जा रहा है। उन्होंने कहा कि ऑपरेटर ने सरकार को संयंत्र की स्थिति पर आपातकालीन रिपोर्ट भेज दी है।

----------


## Rated R

जापानः फिर कांपी धरती, 6.2 तीव्रता का भूकंप 

टोक्यो के नजदीक पूर्वी तट पर आए तगड़े झटकों से जापान एक बार फिर हिल गया। झटकों से राजधानी की बिल्डिंगें हिलने लगीं।

अमेरिका के जियोलॉजिकल सर्वे ने कहा कि भूकंप की तीव्रता 6.2 थी और रविवार सुबह यह 10.26 बजे (स्थानीय समयानुसार) पर आया। यह टोक्यो से 179 किलोमीटर पूर्व में 24.5 किलोमीटर की गहराई में स्थित था।

जापान का उत्तर-पूर्वी तट शुक्रवार को 8.9 की तीव्रता वाले भूकंप से दहल उठा था जो जापान में रिकॉर्ड भूकंप में सबसे बड़ा था। इसके बाद आई सुनामी ने तटीय इलाकों में भयंकर तबाही मचाई थी।

जापान में शुक्रवार को आए भयानक भूकंप के बाद 150 से ज्यादा झटके महसूस किए जा चुके हैं।

----------


## Rated R

10 हजार के मरने की आशंका, बढ़ा रेडिएशन का खतरा 

जापान में शुक्रवार को आए 8.9 रिक्टर तीव्रता के भूकंप और सुनामी से मरने वाले लोगों की संख्या केवल इस तबाही से सबसे ज्यादा प्रभावित प्रशासकीय क्षेत्र मियागी में ही 10,000 से ज्यादा हो सकती है।

रविवार को पुलिस अधिकारियों ने यह बात कही। वहीं अन्य अधिकारियों का कहना है कि फुकुशिमा में संकटग्रस्त दो परमाणु प्लांटों से कोई तात्कालिक खतरा नहीं है।

शनिवार को प्लांट संख्या एक में हुए एक विस्फोट में चार लोग घायल हो गए थे। अब तक कम से कम 19 लोग रेडियोधर्मी विकिरण से प्रभावित हुए हैं।

----------


## Rated R

भूकंप से आठ फुट खिसक गया जापान 

जापान में शुक्रवार को आया भूकंप इतना जबर्दस्त था कि इसके जोरदार झटके ने एक तरह से धरती का नक्शा ही बदल दिया और खुद जापान अपने स्थान से आठ फुट खिसक गया। अमेरिकी भूगर्भ सर्वेक्षण के भूकंप विशेषज्ञ पाल अर्ले ने कहा कि यह सर्वमान्य आकड़ा है। जापान द्वीप करीब आठ फुट खिसक गया है।

----------


## Rated R

जापानः 8.9 नहीं 9 रिक्टर का था भूकंप

जापान ने रविवार को देश के उत्तर पूर्वी इलाके में शुक्रवार को आए भयावह भूकंप की तीव्रता 8.8 रिक्टर से संशोधित करके 9 रिक्टर घोषित की है।

अमेरिकी भूविज्ञान सर्वेक्षण ने शुक्रवार को आए इस भूकम्प की तीव्रता 8.9 रिक्टर घोषित की थी। भूकम्प और इसके बाद आई सुनामी से जापान में 2,000 से ज्यादा लोग मारे गए हैं और हजारों लोग लापता हैं।

----------


## sanjeetspice

ye to kuch bhi nhi h dosto 2012 me dekhna kya kya hota h

----------


## Rated R

> ye to kuch bhi nhi h dosto 2012 me dekhna kya kya hota h


कुछ नहीं होगा,इसकी मैं गारंटी लेता हूँ........

----------


## ravirocky

भगवन गुजरे हुवे लोगोकी आत्मा को शांति दे :salut: :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## Rated R

> भगवन गुजरे हुवे लोगोकी आत्मा को शांति दे :salut:


श्रधांजलि देने के लिए एक सूत्र सामान्य विभाग मंच में आओ समय बिताये नामक विभाग में बनाया गया है..........
बहरहाल बहुत-बहुत शुक्रिया सूत्र भ्रमण और श्रधांजलि के लिए..........

----------


## guruji

*परमाणु प्लांट में हाइड्रोजन विस्फ़ोट* 

जापान के फुकुशिमा न्यूक्लियर प्लांट के रिएक्टर नबंर- 3 में आज सुबह धमाका  हुआ। धमाके के बाद दाई-इची (Dai-ichi) प्लांट से भारी मात्रा में धुआं  निकलते देखा गया है। धमाके से 3 लोगों के घायल होने की ख़बर है, जबकि 7 लोग  लापता बताए जा रहे हैं। परमाणु और औद्योगिक सुरक्षा एजेंसी के मुताबिक,  रिएक्टर नंबर 3 में हाइड्रोजन विस्फोट हुआ है। विस्फोट के बाद 20 किलोमीटर  तक के इलाक़े में हाई अलर्ट जारी कर दिया गया है और लोगों को घरों में ही  रहने की हिदायत दी गई है। इससे पहले फुकुशिमा प्लांट के रिएक्टर नंबर 1 में  शनिवार को धमाका हुआ था।

सुनामी की लहरें भले ही लौट गई हों, लेकिन जापान को जलप्रलय के जख़्मों के  साथ लंबे वक़्त तक रहना पड़ेगा। यह साफ़ है। एक तरफ़ जहां भूकंप और सुनामी  में मरने वालों का आंकड़ा दस हज़ार से पार पहुंचने की आशंका है, वहीं अब  यहां के ओनागावा परमाणु संयंत्र से भी रेडिएशन लीक की ख़बर है। इससे पहले  जापान के तीन परमाणु रिएक्टरों में दुनिया भर के वैज्ञानिक पहले ही रेडिएशन  लीक से जूझ रहे हैं। हालांकि अब तक सिर्फ़ 19 लोगों में रेडियोएक्टिविटी  के लक्षण पाए गए हैं। जापान के कई हिस्सों में लाखों लोग अब भी बिजली और  पानी के बगैर गुज़ारा कर रहे हैं। दुनिया भर के देशों की मदद यहां पहुंच  रही है। जापान के प्रधानमंत्री नाओतो कान के मुताबिक, दूसरे विश्व युद्ध के  बाद यह जापान में आई सबसे बड़ी तबाही है।

वहीं फुकुशिमा में सोमवार को भूकंप का एक और झटका महसूस किया गया। रिक्टर  स्केल पर भूकंप की तीव्रता 6.2 आंकी गई। इसके साथ ही जापानी रक्षा  अधिकारियों ने इलाक़े में दोबारा सुनामी आने की चेतावनी जारी कर दी है और  लोगों को तटीय इलाक़े से दूर रहने की हिदायत दी गई है। अधिकारियों के  मुताबिक, समुद्र में 10 फ़ीट ऊंची लहरें उठती देखी गई हैं, जिसके बाद  दोबारा सुनामी की आशंका जताई गई है।

----------


## guruji

फुकुशिमा रिएक्*टर नंबर 3 से धुआं निकल रहा है. परमाणु संयंत्र के  रिएक्टरों में तापमान अब भी बेकाबू है. वैसे रिएक्टर नंबर 3 को ठंढा करने  के लिए अब समुद्र के पानी का इस्तेमाल किया जा रहा है. इस बीच जापान के  प्रधानमंत्री ने कहा है कि ये द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के बाद ये सबसे बड़ी त्रासदी है.  
भूकंप और सुनामी से तबाह हुआ जापान में परमाणु विकिरण के फैलने का  खतरा अब भी बना हुआ है. जापान और अमेरिका से आए परमाणु विशेषज्ञ दिन रात  रिएक्टर में तेजी से बढ़ रहे तापमान को काबू करने में जुटे हुए हैं, लेकिन  अब भी रिएक्टर में मेल्टडाउन का खतरा बना हुआ है. यानी बढ़ते तापमान के असर  से किसी भी वक्त रिएक्टर का कोर और फ्यूल रॉड पिघल पिघल सकता है और  रेडियोएक्टिव पदार्थ खुले में आ सकते हैं.

----------


## Rated R

अब तीसरे रिएक्टर में विस्फोट की आशंका

गत शुक्रवार को आए विनाशकारी भूकंप के बाद जापान लगातार महाविनाश की ओर बढ़ता जा रहा है। फुकुशिमा के परमाणु रिएक्टर नंबर 1 और 3 में विस्फोट के बाद अब 2 नम्बर के रिएक्टर में भी गड़बड़ी आ गई है। रिएक्टर नंबर दो का कूलिंग सिस्टम ने काम करना बंद कर दिया है। गौरतलब है कि विस्फोट से पहले 1 व 3 नंबर के रिएक्टर में भी विस्फोट से पहले कूलिंग सिस्टम ठप्प हो गया था।
 
जापान की परमाणु सुरक्षा एजेंसी का कहना है कि फुकुशिमा नंबर एक संयत्र के तीसरे रिएक्टर में हुए इस विस्फोट का कारण हाइड्रोजन का रिसाव हो रहा है।

----------


## Rated R

जापान के फुकुशिमा के न्यूक्लियर प्लांट में विस्फोट हो गया। हाईड्रोजन विस्फोट के बाद की तस्वीर।

----------


## Rated R

भूकंप के बाद हजारों के मरने की आशंका

जापान में पिछले सप्ताह आए विनाशकारी भूकंप के बाद हजारों लोगों के मरने की सोमवार को आशंका जताई गई है। जापानी प्रधानमंत्री नाओतो कान ने कहा कि 15,000 लोगों को अब तक बचाया जा चुका है।
जीजी प्रेस एजेंसी ने स्थानीय पुलिस के हवाले से जारी रिपोर्ट में कहा है कि शुक्रवार के भूकंप में सर्वाधिक प्रभावित रहे इलाकों में से एक, मियागी प्रांत के ओनागावा शहर में ही अकेले 1,000 से अधिक शव पाए गए हैं।

----------


## Rated R

!! अच्छा लगेगा !!

----------


## guruji

अंतरराष्ट्रीय परमाणु ऊजा एजेंसी (आईएईए) ने कहा है कि जापान के दूसरे  परमाणु संयंत्र से रिसाव के बाद वहां आपात स्थिति की घोषणा कर दी गई है.
 आईएईए ने बताया कि जापानी अधिकारियों ने उसे यह सूचना दी है कि* तोहोकु  विद्युत पावर कंपनी ने ओनागावा परमाणु संयंत्र* से हो रहे रिसाव को देखते  हुए आपात स्थिति की बात कही है.
 हालांकि आईएईए ने कहा है कि स्थिति अभी नियंत्रण में है और एजेंसी जापानी अधिकारियों के साथ इस पर नजर रखे हुए है.
नवीनतम सूचना के अनुसार इस संयन्त्र का रिसाव रोक दिया गया है और खतरा टल गया है।

----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji

जापान के फुकुशिमा न्यूक्लियर प्लांट के रिएक्टर नबंर- 2 में मंगलवार सुबह धमाके की आवाज़ सुनी गई।
इस तरह फुकुशिमा न्यूक्लियर प्लांट के चार में से तीन रिएक्टरों में विस्फ़ोट हो चुका है।

----------


## guruji

जापान के फुकुशिमा न्यूक्लियर प्लांटसे निकले रेडियोधर्मी गुबार की चपेट में अमेरिकी नौसेना के हेलिकॉप्टर चालक दल आ गया है।

----------


## guruji

*जापान में तबाही से हरियाणा में मातम* 

सदी की सबसे बड़ी सुनामी जहां जापान में भयंकर तबाही लेकर आई है वहीं  हरियाणा के करनाल में भी एक घर मातम में डूबा है। यहां से 13 साल पहले  जापान में बसने वाले नरेंद्र शर्मा अपने परिवार समेत सुनामी के बाद से ही  गायब है। उनकी कोई खोज खबर नहीं मिलने से उनके परिजन सदमे में हैं। जापानी  दूतावास समेत तमाम जगह संपर्क करने के बावजूद उनका कोई सुराग नहीं मिल सका  है। नरेंद्र ने जापान के होगुशिमा इलाके में एक थ्री स्टार होटल खोल रखा था  जो समुद्र से डेढ़ किलोमीटर की दूरी पर था। होगुशिमा शहर सुनामी की चपेट  में पूरी तरह तबाह हो गया है इसीलिए नरेन्द्र के परिजन खासे परेशान हैं।  नरेंद्र की सलामती के लिए उनके परिजन जहां भगवान से फरियाद कर रहे हैं वहीं  उन्हें इस बात का मलाल है कि लाख कोशिशों के बावजूद अभी तक सरकार की ओर से  मदद के हाथ नहीं उठे हैं।

----------


## guruji

*ध्वस्त हुआ जापानी एयरफ़ोर्स बेस* 

उत्तर-पूर्वी जापान में आए भूकंप और उसके बाद आई सुनामी ने जापान के  एयरफ़ोर्स बेस को पूरी तरह से तबाह कर दिया। ग़ौरतलब है कि यह एयरफ़ोर्स  बेस उत्तर-पूर्वी जापान के मियागी में स्थित है, जो जापान में आए भूकंप का  केन्द्र था। फ़ाइटर जेट वहां टुकड़ों में कीचड़ के बीच पड़ा है। मज़दूर  यहां मलबे हटाने के काम में जुटे हुए हैं। प्लेन के उपर से वो कीचड़ साफ़  कर रहे हैं।

----------


## guruji

जापान के फुकुशिमा न्यूक्लियर प्लांट के रिएक्टर नबंर- 4 में आग लग गई।
लेकिन यह आग बुझा दी गई है।
यह रिएक्टर सुनामी से पहले ही बन्द था और इसमें ईंधन नहीं था।

----------


## guruji

जापान में रेडिएशन बढ़ा, इन्*फोसिस अपने कर्मचारियों को वापस बुलाएगा

----------


## guruji

फुकुशिमा न्यूक्लियर प्लांट के 30 किलोमीटर के दायरे में रहने वाले लोगों ने वहाँ से निकलना शुरु कर दिया है।

----------


## Rated R

शुक्रिया गुरूजी 
दोस्तों,आज  काम की व्यस्तता अधिक थी इसलिए जापान से जुड़े समाचार आप लोगो  तक  नहीं पंहुचा पाया........
धन्यवाद.......

----------


## guruji

आज 15 मार्च, 2011 जापान के समय अनुसार रात दस बजे  जापान के शिज़ूओका में 6.2 रिक्टर पैमाने का झटका आया।

----------


## guruji

नासा के एक नए विश्लेषण में दावा किया गया है कि जापान में पिछले शुक्रवार को आया भूकंप इतना शक्तिशाली था कि उसने धरती की घूर्णन गति में भी इजाफा कर दिया है. नासा का दावा है कि इस इजाफे से दिन की लंबाई में 1.8 माइक्रोसेकंड की कमी आ गई है.

यूएस स्पेस एजेंसी के वैज्ञानिकों के मुताबिक 8.9 तीव्रता के भूकंप ने धरती के द्रव्यमान के वितरण के तरीके को प्रभावित किया है, जिससे पृथ्वी के घूर्णन की गति बढ़ गई है. इसके चलते, 24 घंटे के दिन में अनुमानत: 1.8 माइक्रोसेकंड की कमी आ गई है.

इसके पहले वैज्ञानिकों के आकलन में कहा गया था कि इस भूकंप के कारण दिन की लंबाई में 1.6 माइक्रोसेकंड की कमी आ गई है. यह पहली बार नहीं है, जब भीषण भूकंप के कारण दिन की लंबाई में कमी आ गई है.

इसके पहले पिछले साल चिली में आए 8.8 तीव्रता के भूकंप के कारण भी दिन की लंबाई में 1.26 माइक्रोसेकंड की कमी आई थी. 2004 में सुमात्रा में आए 9.1 तीव्रता के भूकंप के कारण दिन की लंबाई 6.8 माइक्रोसेकंड की अवधि तक कम हो गई थी.

----------


## Rated R

दो साल पहले मिली थी एटमी खतरे की चेतावनी

परमाणु निगरानी एजेंसी आईएईए ने दो साल पहले ही जापान को चेताया था कि उसके परमाणु संयंत्रों की देखरेख और सुरक्षा संबंधी मानक स्तरीय नहीं हैं और बड़े भूकंप आने की स्थिति में ये संयंत्र बड़ी समस्या खड़ी कर सकते हैं। यह खुलासा विकीलीक्स ने किया है।

गौरतलब है कि तबाह कर देने वाले भूकंप और सूनामी के बाद जापान के कई परमाणु संयंत्रों में विस्फोट हुए हैं। इन विस्फोटों से हजारों लोगों की जिंदगी खतरे में पड़ गई है और इसका खतरा लगातार बढ़ता जा रहा है।

----------


## guruji

अब रिएक्टर 5 में गड़बड़ शुरु हो गई है।

----------


## Rated R

> अब रिएक्टर 5 में गड़बड़ शुरु हो गई है।


वैज्ञानिको की माने तो अगर जल्द ही कुछ ठोस कदम न उठाये गए तो जापान काफी बड़ी मुसीबत में फस सकता है क्यूंकि अभी तक वहां  रेडियेशन का स्तर अठ्ठाइस  गुना बढ़ गया है...........

----------


## Rated R

फुकुशिमा एटमी प्लांट में 23 घायल, पांच हजार भारतीय लौटे

जापान के फुकुशिमा परमाणु संयंत्र में आपात स्थिति में काम कर रहे 23 कर्मचारी घायल हो गए हैं और संयंत्र से निकल रहे रेडियोधर्मी विकिरण के कारण 20 कर्मचारी से प्रभावित हुए हैं। अंतरराष्ट्रीय परमाणु ऊर्जा एजेंसी (आईएईए) ने गुरुवार को यह जानकारी दी।


उधर जापान में भूकंप और सुनामी के बाद क्षतिग्रस्त हुए फुकुशिमा स्थित परमाणु संयंत्र से रेडियोधर्मिता को रोकने और किसी तरह की परमाणु आपदा को टालने की कोशिशें तेज कर दी गई हैं। इस परमाणु संयंत्र के रिएक्टरों में बढ़ते तापमान को रोकने और ईंधन वाले भाग को क्षतिग्रस्त होने से बचाने के लिए सेना के हेलीकॉप्टर लगातार पानी बरसा रहे हैं।

----------


## Rated R

जापान में भूकंप की आशंका, परमाणु संयंत्र बंद

जापान ने शक्तिशाली भूकंप की आशंका के मद्देनजर शनिवार को हमाओका परमाणु बिजली संयंत्र बंद कर दिया।

समाचार एजेंसी क्योदो के अनुसार संयंत्र की संचालक 'चुबु इलेक्ट्रिक कॉरपोरेशन' का कहना है कि संयंत्र के दो रिएक्टर पहले से ही बंद हैं। जापानी सरकार के आग्रह पर दो अन्य परमाणु रिएक्टरों को बंद कर दिया गया है। वर्ष 1970 के दशक में बने इन दो रिएक्टरों को दो वर्ष पहले ही बंद कर दिया गया था।

प्रधानमंत्री नाओतो कान ने कहा कि उन्होंने मध्य जापान में शक्तिशाली भूकंप की आशंका के मद्देनजर रिएक्टरों को बंद करने का फैसला किया गया है। रिक्टर पैमाने पर 8.0 या इससे अधिक की तीव्रता से भूकंप आने की आशंका जाहिर की गई है। अधिकारियों ने बताया कि इस इलाके में अगले 30 साल में शक्तिशाली भूकंप आने की 87 फीसदी आशंका है।

उल्लेखनीय है कि 11 मार्च के शक्तिशाली भूकंप और विनाशकारी सुनामी के कारण फुकुशिमा परमाणु संयंत्र के क्षतिग्रस्त होने पर जापान सरकार देश के 54 परमाणु संयंत्रों की सुरक्षा को लेकर विचार कर रही है।

----------


## Krish13

अब जापान की तबियत कैसी है???

----------


## jai 123

जापान पर आई अनेक आपदाओ के बावजुद जिस प्रकार से वहा के रहवासियो ने अपनी जिवटता का परिचय दिया वो किसी भी देश के नागरिको के लिए सिखने कि बात है जब किसी अन्य देश पर भुकम्प , बाढ जैसी आपदाए आती है तो वे तुरंत मदद के लिए अतंराष्ट्रीय स्तर पर हाथ फैला देते है वही जापान ने इस गंभीर आपदा मे भी किसी अन्य देश कि मदद से इकांर करना वहा के नागरीको कि जिवटता का प्रतिक है

----------


## jai 123

> अब जापान की तबियत कैसी है???


जापान कि अर्थव्यवस्था पुरी तरह लडखडा गयी है कृष जी वहा के नागरिक अभी भी शिविरो मे अपना जीवन यापन कर रहे है

----------

